# I'm the bumbling fool @ work



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

It makes me so nervous but I'm just in frantic mode running everywhere. I'm afraid of running into people, stumbling over words, coworker said I looked nervous and I don't want to piss anyone off. It's really bad...like sometimes I feel like I stare too long or don't blink enough or too much. 
I'm really bad ..plus I don't connect with anyone at work . I'm certain they see me as a bumbling idiot. 

I'm hoping they fire me.


----------



## anon1123 (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh, I don't think so... I used to feel like I was the form reject freshman year of college... boy was I surprised, I thought I would meet people like me, but instead everyone was trying to be popular and it ended up being like high school.

At least you have a job... I don't, and don't think i will do a good job keeping one if i ever get one again.


----------



## anon1123 (Oct 25, 2018)

It's nice to make your acquaintance...


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Is this a new job? I usually feel really nervous in new jobs. If you suck it up for a month or so, you will be fine.

But some jobs really are that bad. I quit 2 jobs within a week because I knew it was not compatible with me at all. Other jobs, I lasted years because I knew I would get over it eventually.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

thisismeyo said:


> Is this a new job? I usually feel really nervous in new jobs. If you suck it up for a month or so, you will be fine.
> 
> But some jobs really are that bad. I quit 2 jobs within a week because I knew it was not compatible with me at all. Other jobs, I lasted years because I knew I would get over it eventually.


yeah this one I feel ill never get because it clashes so hard with my personality. 
I just hate they wasted so much training on me.

I go in in under 2 hours -_-

trying not to hate myself because I suck at working and just life in general right now.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Reverie101 said:


> yeah this one I feel ill never get because it clashes so hard with my personality.
> I just hate they wasted so much training on me.
> 
> I go in in under 2 hours -_-
> ...


I completely understand. I just started a new job and I feel like a bumbling idiot as well. I'm too anxious to think straight and it makes everything harder. I can't think straight when I answer the phones (a customer even complained about me) and I can't remember everything that's said to me in training. My mind is too frantic. I've worked retail before but this job is heavily customer service based with lots of prolonged customer interaction and like you I'm questioning whether this is a good fit for me and feel like I want to quit everyday.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Taaylah said:


> I completely understand. I just started a new job and I feel like a bumbling idiot as well. I'm too anxious to think straight and it makes everything harder. I can't think straight when I answer the phones (a customer even complained about me) and I can't remember everything that's said to me in training. My mind is too frantic. I've worked retail before but this job is heavily customer service based with lots of prolonged customer interaction and like you I'm questioning whether this is a good fit for me and feel like I want to quit everyday.


I'm doing much better with my job.. its super easy now but I'm still a bumbling fool trying to interact with people lol..Oh but I have gotten better at answering phones.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Reverie101 said:


> I'm doing much better with my job.. its super easy now but I'm still a bumbling fool trying to interact with people lol..Oh but I have gotten better at answering phones.


I'm so happy to hear that! The funny thing is so have I :lol It was just a rough first two weeks, but I feel a bit more comfortable now. That's good that you've gotten better at the phones  That's still one I have to master, mostly because there's so much information I've yet to learn (like insurance plans) that I don't have all of the answers yet. With my job there's a ton of one on one customer interaction, information I need to know, computer systems etc. so I'm still not totally comfortable and have a lot to learn. Unfortunately it'll have to be through trial and error, the one thing I hate (making mistakes). But I'm glad to hear you're feeling better about your job!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm glad to hear things are going better! I could relate to this thread because I'm the bumbling fool too. I have a lot of trouble focusing on directions and tasks when I'm under stress.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Taaylah said:


> I'm so happy to hear that! The funny thing is so have I :lol It was just a rough first two weeks, but I feel a bit more comfortable now. That's good that you've gotten better at the phones  That's still one I have to master, mostly because there's so much information I've yet to learn (like insurance plans) that I don't have all of the answers yet. With my job there's a ton of one on one customer interaction, information I need to know, computer systems etc. so I'm still not totally comfortable and have a lot to learn. Unfortunately it'll have to be through trial and error, the one thing I hate (making mistakes). But I'm glad to hear you're feeling better about your job!


Yeah same here. I'm actually pretty good at it. it boost my confidence a lot.
But I still have those days though.


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a problem with working too slow because I hate making any mistakes. During my first few weeks I had my share of bumbling mistakes, like dropping food or knocking a whole stack of cups over. It doesn't help that I'm always nervous and shaky, but it's been getting easier for me as well.


----------

